# Private Jets for Everybody



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

From today's London Sunday Times:


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Seems one of those jet time-share schemes would be a better value for one million USD.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

JLPWCXIII said:


> Seems one of those jet time-share schemes would be a better value for one million USD.


The operating costs of a larger jet are significantly higher, but if you fly transatlantic they are what you need.

On the other hand most people use their planes for the equivalent of flying up to their weekend home in Oregon. The new jets will hold your friends' golf clubs.


----------

